# a few lids



## tftfan (Nov 15, 2012)

a few lids popped out at this new spot.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for any input.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 15, 2012)

consolidated fruit jar co. new york


----------



## idigjars (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice finds!  Paul


----------

